# Poor but new expat



## jcb01 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and also hoping that if job offer is forthcoming that I will be coming to dubai to live and work, I have never been to Dubai before. I am intending to come and work hard and try to enjoy my stay but as I am in fairly dire financial circumstances in the UK I am hoping that I will be able to live fairly frugally and save as much money as possible to get myself back on track. I am single and and over 35 years old.

Salary expected 40000 AED per month plus bonus and medical/flights, accomodation not provided. 

My questions:

a) Can I live near my place of work and walk to work while at the same time being close to shops/restaurants etc so I dont need expense of a car. I believe work to be near the DIFC?

b) How much would such accomodation cost including utilities, a studio would be fine for me.

c) What is life in Dubai like for a single straight guy on the social side?

d) How much money do you think I could save a month, I would probably want to shop at Western style supermarkets if there are any and would be coming to work hard and save so want to keep my costs to an absoloute minimum at least for the first couple of years.

e) If I invited a girl from overseas to come to stay with me in my studio am I right that I could not do so?

Maybe you guys have answered such questions before and will instruct me to search the site. I would be grateful to anyone who might wish to answer my questions as asked anyway.

thanks a lot


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jcb01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum and also hoping that if job offer is forthcoming that I will be coming to dubai to live and work, I have never been to Dubai before. I am intending to come and work hard and try to enjoy my stay but as I am in fairly dire financial circumstances in the UK I am hoping that I will be able to live fairly frugally and save as much money as possible to get myself back on track. I am single and and over 35 years old.
> 
> ...


Enjot#y mate, Dubai is full of people who tried and failed around the world. But at least those same people tried again.....


----------



## jcb01 (Jun 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Enjot#y mate, Dubai is full of people who tried and failed around the world. But at least those same people tried again.....


Andy, ty for the quick response and the words of encouragement.

10K a month is I believe around £1,700 GBP or about 25% of the salary. I was hoping for half of that say 5K a month including utilities - am I being unrealistic?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you wanted to be living close to DIFC, close enough to walk (believe me, you won't want to walk it in the summer), then 5k wouldn't be enough. Andy's figure is more realistic


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

IM NOT ADVERTISING..... just information... 

There are studios in Sky Gardens which is right next to DIFC which are at 75,000 AED a year which is 6,250 AED per month, but monthly rental or 12 cheque option is not really available there.....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Good answers Andy, 

you have a lot of circumstanses that need to come together for this to work out, you need to consider that the Financial sector has been hit badly here by the crisis and many companies have cut salaries by as much as 30% therefore I would advise you to be more realistic about the salary expectations, but on the bright side word on the street is that there are signs of a pick up in recruitment in the finance sector.

as for what you can spend socialising, that depends on where you go really. I've had nights/days out in the likes of Waxy's or Tulip/Barsha for 20-30STG but then again its easy to blow 500STG on a night out here( I never have) 



> e) If I invited a girl from overseas to come to stay with me in my studio am I right that I could not do so?
> In some places it's actively encouraged.....


Andy I don't think he was planning to move into the Marine Club


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Andy I don't think he was planning to move into the Marine Club


I've not been there - are the "studios" very accommodating and cheap????


----------



## AshuM (May 25, 2009)

I am in a similar position to jcb01. My plan was to accept a job that is offering circa AED40,000/month. Which includes an allowance for housing, (I had visions of a 4 bed villa or apartment !) car and school fees (for two) Health care and flights home also provided.
Is this a realistic figure ?- I have also been offered a little more to help me move etc but since researching the forum I am concerned that my salary will be swallowed up in living expenses with none left for fun let alone saving.
(not trying to steal your thread jcb01, hopefully some answers may help us both)
many thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashu,

Depends, 40k a month is a top, top wage, but what is it you want to do, what's your plan?

Go out every night and party? Save money and eat at home?

People live on 4,000 and 400,000 a month, it all depends on what they want.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

AshuM said:


> I am in a similar position to jcb01. My plan was to accept a job that is offering circa AED40,000/month. Which includes an allowance for housing, (I had visions of a 4 bed villa or apartment !) car and school fees (for two) Health care and flights home also provided.
> Is this a realistic figure ?- I have also been offered a little more to help me move etc but since researching the forum I am concerned that my salary will be swallowed up in living expenses with none left for fun let alone saving.
> (not trying to steal your thread jcb01, hopefully some answers may help us both)
> many thanks


It depends on how old your kids are, but a 4 bedroom villa in a popular expat area like the Meadows or Jumeirah Islands is going to be about 250K a year. (Are getting cheaper.) School fees for two kids in a popular school are going to be around 100K-120K a year. I guess it depends on where you want to live and what sort of lifestyle you want and what your profession is. You may have to amend your wants and needs. Most people who live in 4 bedroom villas and send there kids to the more expensive schools have housing and school fees paid for PLUS a high salary. But again, it all depends on your profession.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've not been there - are the "studios" very accommodating and cheap????


I've heard you can drive the price down if you hold out till the last minute..... 3am


----------



## AshuM (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Andy, Thanks Flossie,
Thanks for taking the time to answer. I realise that so many newbie’s are asking the same old questions. 
I hope that in the future with some experience in Dubai I will be able to offer a similar courtesy to NEW, nervous, excited, brave expats.
You both make a fair point, It strikes me that the answers to my questions depend completely on the lifestyle I (we) wish to lead! Sure I want to party, I also have a family and a liver to look after!
I have accepted the offer and am now looking forward to beginning a new chapter for my family and me.
I am sure I will have more inane questions before I arrive and many more upon my arrival.
Here’s to a happy future!
Thanks again


----------

